
Let's Build a Simple Interpreter. Part 14: Nested Scopes (2017) - rspivak
https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part14/
======
appwiz
This is a very well-written series of articles. I found it a few months ago
while researching source-to-source compilation and went thru the entire
series. Really easy to understand and follow along.

Well done, Ruslan! The internet needs more content like this. Are you planning
to publish this series in book form?

~~~
rspivak
Thank you for the kind words! Re the book form: it is a possibility once I'm
done writing the series. And thanks for taking the time to read the articles.

~~~
burlesona
Hey Ruslan, since you’re posting here just wanted to say I love your articles,
so much that I make all new hires on my team work through “Let’s Build a
Webserver” as part of their onboarding :)

Thanks for your writing, and please post if you ever do turn this material
into a book!

~~~
rspivak
That's great! :) Thank you for sharing this. I plan to update that series
soon, so stay tuned :)

------
tyleo
This is great. For anyone interested in additional material, the following
link has also been shared on HN a few times:
[https://craftinginterpreters.com/](https://craftinginterpreters.com/)

